# TCR bottom bracket????



## byrdman (Aug 12, 2009)

Has anyone had there BB faced? Trying to figure out my creaking noise on my TCR with a BB86 bottom bracket. It not bad just annoying. Greased it good and made sure it was torqued right but the slight creaking noise is still there. I'm using a F1 ceramic BB & they recommend having it faced. So I'm wondering if anyone has had there BB faced????


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Don't do it*

Who recommended that you get it faced? A shop?


----------



## byrdman (Aug 12, 2009)

F1 recommends having it done but I never heard anyone doing it.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The creaking is most likely the cups wiggling around in the bottom bracket shell. Facing the shell will not help. Grease or Loctite, or maybe a different brand of cups with a tighter fit might help. 
It's a common issue.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I thought my creaking was the bottom bracket, but come to find out it's the seatpost clamp that Giant makes. Creaks like crazy and the sound was going through the frame to make me believe it was the BB. Just maybe that may help you.


----------

